# 10 Leases Posted - Ingram Legrand



## msdins (May 9, 2007)

Figured some of you guys looking may find this useful. I have never delt with this comp so I cant say anything other than here is a link to their site. I posted what I could but I cant put the prop maps on here but you can get them from the link. 

http://www.ingramlegrand.com/properties/hunting%5Flease/

Hunting Leases

The 2007-2008 Available Tract list will be updated April 30, 2007.  
For leasing information contact Carol Kitchens

Tract Num County No. Acres Lease Cost


Juniper Creek Marion 63 $693   

MU#3303 Monroe 245 $2,940   

MU#7260 Monroe 281  $4,496

MU#7261(N-41) Monroe 975 $15,600   

MU#3307 Monroe 135 $1,620   

MU#3309 Monroe 167 $2,004   

MU#711 Monroe 571 $9,136   

MU#6001  Stewart  1,836 $19,278

MU#7164 Pike 36 $576

MU#7164 Pike 34 $544

Again I have never dealt with them just came across the site and thought maybe someone would find a club. 

good luck guys


----------



## Sharpshooter (May 9, 2007)

Some of their leases are only going to be one year leases, they are a development company and they like to turn property  often. They are good people to deal with.


----------



## msdins (May 11, 2007)

I talked with a buddy of mine who looked at one of the pieces and he said it was completely cut over and they wanted $16.00 an acre for it. 

The tract he looked at was MU#3303 Monroe 245 $2,940

He leased from them for the past 3 seasons and said he never had any problems with them.


----------



## shop foreman (May 11, 2007)

YEP LOOKED AT TWO TRACKS OF LAND THIS WEEK FROM THEM ALL 2 YEAR OLD CLEAR CUT AND YES 13 TO 15 PER ACRE


----------

